# #12 - Hornets on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Hornets fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #12 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Hornets are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Hornets fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #12 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Hornets are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Hornets could use some help.

As always, shout if you are a Hornets fan.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I can't see the Hornets going small.

Cedric Simmons and Saer Sene should both be considerations.

I think If I was the Hornets I'd take Cedric Simmons now, then have a hard look at Sene with the 15th if there's no great 2 option.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Cedric Simmons.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

#12-Cedric Simmons


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Cedric Simmons


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe we should go for Marcus Williams and trade that player, i don't know what we could get for him but he is clearly the best player available. But obviously, the Hornets need size and a swingman, Carney and Brewer are gone so IMO Simmons makes the most sense.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Simmons


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Kicito said:


> Maybe we should go for Marcus Williams and trade that player, i don't know what we could get for him but he is clearly the best player available. But obviously, the Hornets need size and a swingman, Carney and Brewer are gone so IMO Simmons makes the most sense.


Williams would be the BPA, but when you have an all-star at the 1 in Chris Paul what's the point? When trading the other team will realize that you're definitely not going to play Williams much, so they won't offer as much because Williams is definitely expendable. The other team would know the Hornets were desperate to trade, so either they'd have to have a deal in place before taking him then trade him immediately, or go with a big man in my opinion. Philadelphia will probably take Williams next, BPA and they can at least use him if he's not traded.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

unless they swing something with a team prior to the draft, that is drafting lower that wants they're hands on Marcus Williams. Atlanta is a team that needs a point and have to many wing players to name. Lakers need a PG, they have a couple wings so its not inconceivable you wouldnt be able to find a trading partner


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Shawne Williams


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

the swingmen/wing positions might be set with kirk snyder j.r smith and desmond mason but im not sure if byron scott are happy with the trio at all. all can fly but seem to just disappoint. However drafting a swingman other than the ones that have already been 'drafted' above makes no improvement so Ced Simmons should be best fit


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Simmons


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Shawne Williams


Big Shawne fan cpawfan? Second time in a row.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Big Shawne fan cpawfan? Second time in a row.


Yes. From a value perspective, I see either Shawne or Cedric as the pick for this position and I'll invoke the dreaded upside word here.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Simmons


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

New Orleans desperately needs a big. They could go with Simmons, however, it would only logjam the PF position. They would be better off drafting *Saer Sene*. #12 might be bit too high for him, however, he has showcased enough of his talent that it would warrant him being a lottery pick. Sene is very raw so e might not get much PT this year, however, he should provide a sparkplug of the bench *defensively*.


----------



## WestCoastHoopsGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

With JR Smith being out of the rotation, Ronnie Brewer would be a great selection for them, but with your scenario, he's gone. They can go for a center, a guy like Sene, but they can get him with their #15 pick or a guy like Hilton Armstrong. A line up of Paul, Brewer, Mason, West, and Sene would be exciting to watch. 

Marcus Williams would be the best pick and could be traded for multiple players. Possibly even move him to Houston with say...Kirk Snyder for Brewer.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I want to see the Hornets get Ronnie Brewer, but since he's gone in this one, go big with Saer Sene.


----------

